# Gosh i hope this isn't any of you...



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

overhear ad


> We are an woodstock based band. We are looking for the next step and need someone to organize us and take us there. Check our myspace or better yet, hear us live for the real experience.The band just releaset are single that we just stated sealing.We are looking for some that will get payed as we get payed and some one that Knows the music sean and knows how to talk to so we can book shows


1) Hey Ed (can i call you Eddy? it seems a better choice).. the "name of the band" and maybe a clicky click LINK or two might be in order in this ad. 

2) the way you spell, i really do hope you're born to rock. i really really do.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

suttree said:


> overhear ad
> 
> 1) Hey Ed (can i call you Eddy? it seems a better choice).. the "name of the band" and maybe a clicky click LINK or two might be in order in this ad.
> 
> 2) the way you spell, i really do hope you're born to rock. i really really do.


Just to clarify further...this ad is for a "MANGER"

Suttree...are you "appleeyeing" for this position?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

greco said:


> Just to clarify further...this ad is for a "MANGER"


Is that from the French verb ?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'd appleeye, but i'll be away (in a manger ). i kill myself.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Is that from the French verb ?


Cheque owt the acktule *overhear ad *linc from suttree


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

This is amazing. Do we know the name of this band?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I suppose you really don't need to know how to spell in order to play music. Or maybe that's a prerequisite in joining this band. :rockon2:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Either way, it's got us talking about them. Now if only we knew who they are.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont think anyone will be desperate to own up to being the originator of that ad.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It could have been written by the drummer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> I suppose you really don't need to know how to spell in order to play music.


Well, you should know the first seven letters of the alphabet, at least.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> It could have been written by the drummer.


this is a self contradicting statement. drummers can't read, we all know that. 

this must have been written by a guitar player (the singer would never post a wanted ad, and the bass player would be too busy in his/her other 6 bands).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

suttree said:


> this is a self contradicting statement. drummers can't read, we all know that.



Well, it could have been a guy who used to play guitar, or was a musician in general, and then decided to be a drummer. Maybe.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Well, it could have been a guy who used to play guitar, or was a musician in general, and then decided to be a drummer. Maybe.


nice recovery


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried the link and it doesn't go to the ad (8:22 PM)

Dave


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

greco said:


> I tried the link and it doesn't go to the ad (8:22 PM)
> 
> Dave


link's fixed. the entire text is in the OP, as it looks like the URL changed, and therefor might again.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I found their song list:

"PerpaLaze"

"fribUrd"

"musTarov Pupates"

"woNe"

"sIm puTtea 4Dadevul"

"Simpnee hove duhstRuckshion"


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that they were students at this sckool


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Seems like most people that post on that site struggle with spelling and grammar. You know, because it takes a whole fraction of a second to hit that shift button to capitalize a letter or type out a whole word. Go Canada.

I thought it was amusing how many times they put in Woodstock.

"We are Woodstock based band."
address: woodstock
location: wodstock, ontario

Wait... so where are you guys?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What's in the air and water in Woodstock? 

So who's going to take the job?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> What's in the air and water in Woodstock?
> 
> So who's going to take the job?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Maybe I will if they move out west...:zzz:


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> It could have been written by the drummer.


Man, that's too easy. :food-smiley-004:


----------

